# For those of you with a K04 upgrade on a MKV FSI...



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

I'm going to be doing my install with a friend soon. My concern is that I'll be installing the APR HPFP as well (I'm Stg II but not StgII +). My question is, how far have you guys driven upon your completed install without your flash? My "local" APR dealer is about an hour away and I'm wondering if it's safe to drive the car that far without the proper maps. What's the farthest/longest you've driven after your install before you got your flash? Any problems? Thanks in advance guys.

P.S.
While you're in here, what was the average price you guys paid for an install?


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

you will have absolutely no problem driving the car with k04 + apr hpfp, on stage 2 software.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2006)

^agreed.

Installed mine at my friends house. Drove home the same night. No issues. Drove it nice and slow though.

You'll be fine.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

guesswho said:


> I'm going to be doing my install with a friend soon. My concern is that I'll be installing the APR HPFP as well (I'm Stg II but not StgII +). My question is, how far have you guys driven upon your completed install without your flash? My "local" APR dealer is about an hour away and I'm wondering if it's safe to drive the car that far without the proper maps. What's the farthest/longest you've driven after your install before you got your flash? Any problems? Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> P.S.
> While you're in here, what was the average price you guys paid for an install?


just unplug the MAF before the drive to your dealer . Bob.G


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

rracerguy717 said:


> just unplug the MAF before the drive to your dealer . Bob.G


??? what would that do?


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

I drove 60 miles on REVO software with a k04 to go get an APR flash. It will be fine. Just drive normal


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

I had the same question plus a little to add 

So even with the bigger injectors and HPFP fuel pump you'd be good?

Also ill be buying my setup in parts first HPFP then tune. Then ko4 stuff If I were to buy the ko4 and run it with no tune or s3 injectors will there be any gains/losses or any negative effects if I were to run it for a few months while I save for the rest... If bad will come of this ill wait and install together but if there would be some pwer increases id throw it in 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

guesswho said:


> ??? what would that do?


Makes it safer, the ECU runs a richer A/F because its not seeing MAF reading .

I drove my APR Stage 3 this way for about 1hr trip from the vw dealer to have the car flashed back to stock for all the oem updates and then to my nearest APR dealer for the lastest Stage 3 sw  Bob.G


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bill6211789 said:


> I had the same question plus a little to add
> 
> So even with the bigger injectors and HPFP fuel pump you'd be good?
> 
> ...


With just the ko4 in and no injectors or tune I would think that would not be safe for any extended period of time. And your car would probably run like crap.


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

he only wants to run the car for an hour or so, so it`s ok


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

rracerguy717 said:


> Makes it safer, the ECU runs a richer A/F because its not seeing MAF reading .
> 
> I drove my APR Stage 3 this way for about 1hr trip from the vw dealer to have the car flashed back to stock for all the oem updates and then to my nearest APR dealer for the lastest Stage 3 sw  Bob.G


Ok, cool. So I'll just drive the hour with the MAF unplugged then. Obviously not going hard and keeping it under 65 in the slow lane, haha. Thanks a lot!


----------



## dubTography (Aug 29, 2008)

what about with larger injectors?


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

dubTography said:


> what about with larger injectors?


you'll still be fine

just don't mob it down the freeway


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

guesswho said:


> My question is, how far have you guys driven upon your completed install without your flash? My "local" APR dealer is about an hour away and I'm wondering if it's safe to drive the car that far without the proper maps. What's the farthest/longest you've driven after your install before you got your flash? Any problems? Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> P.S.
> While you're in here, what was the average price you guys paid for an install?


 I was in there for 2 days installing turbo kit / S3 & forge fmic's / fuel pump & injectors / turbo-back exhaust / rear sway-bar / ecs stage 3 BB's / and giac files. Not all that time was spent on just my car. There were 2 or 3 times he pulled off to do maint. on those cars.(Little stuff). They charged me for 13 hrs. 
As far as driving to get my ecu flashed at Techtonics Tuning, I was told to stay under 30mph by giac, which was impossible b/c the only road to TT is a 55mph highway yet only 20 miles so Colin from TT came to the dealer shop and downloaded the files there. You could ask if your guys will do that for you. That is what I did.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

I ran the K04 on stock software and S3 injectors for 6 months before K04 software even became available.

Zero ill effects...


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

To keep this on topic, whatd be more ideal, installing then driving for the flash or getting the flash then driving to the spot to install?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

donjuan1jr said:


> To keep this on topic, whatd be more ideal, installing then driving for the flash or getting the flash then driving to the spot to install?


Thats a good question because I guess you could run it on the stock file? Maybe?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

rracerguy717 said:


> Makes it safer, the ECU runs a richer A/F because its not seeing MAF reading .
> 
> I drove my APR Stage 3 this way for about 1hr trip from the vw dealer to have the car flashed back to stock for all the oem updates and then to my nearest APR dealer for the lastest Stage 3 sw  Bob.G



Hi Bob,

Which where the benefits of having the OEM flash updates before going to the last version of the APR Stage III? I ask you this since I'm about going to APR Stage III. Do you recommend me that first I'll should go to a VW Dealership and flash my car back to stock with the newest upgrades for it, and after that go with the newest Stage III software? I went like three months ago to a VW Dealership just wishing to upload the newest SW version for the CAN Gateway since I have by now a RNS 510 installed in my car, but I think that the guys at the Dealership didn’t know what I was talking about.

Have a good one,

Beto


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Which where the benefits of having the OEM flash updates before going to the last version of the APR Stage III? I ask you this since I'm about going to APR Stage III. Do you recommend me that first I'll should go to a VW Dealership and flash my car back to stock with the newest upgrades for it, and after that go with the newest Stage III software? I went like three months ago to a VW Dealership just wishing to upload the newest SW version for the CAN Gateway since I have by now a RNS 510 installed in my car, but I think that the guys at the Dealership didn’t know what I was talking about.
> 
> ...


 APR prob has the OEM updates with there latest. Stage 3 SW file check with Arin im sure. Can find out if its included. When i went they didnt have it available and i was pressed for time so JC @ Douglas took care of me. Bob. G


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

rracerguy717 said:


> APR prob has the OEM updates with there latest. Stage 3 SW file check with Arin im sure. Can find out if its included. When i went they didnt have it available and i was pressed for time so JC @ Douglas took care of me. Bob. G


Thank you so much for the info Bob!

Have a good one,

Beto


----------

